
Facebook auditors call out Zuckerberg for vexing and heartbreaking decisions - caiobegotti
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/8/21317199/facebook-civil-rights-audit-final-report-trump-zuckerberg
======
flyingfences
What a world we now live in where decisions _not_ to censor speech are
considered "vexing and heartbreaking [...] setbacks for civil rights". I feel
as though many people have lost perspective on how hard the civil rights
movement fought to be allowed to say things that offend the mainstream.

~~~
gsk22
When the speech in question is hate speech directed at minorities, then giving
a platform to bigots to spread that hate is definitely a setback for civil
rights.

~~~
gowld
Not everything bad is a civil rights violation.

------
barbacoa
From their audit:

"The Auditors believe this clarification is an important one, as it signals
that Facebook recognizes that messages warning of surveillance of the polls by
law enforcement or immigration officials sends the same (suppressive) message
as posts that explicitly use words like “arrest” or “deportation.”"

That's an ominous admission on their motivation.

------
gowld
The report is here: [https://muslimadvocates.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/07/Civil...](https://muslimadvocates.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/07/Civil-Rights-Audit-Final-Report.pdf)

The Verge article is mainly quotes about how some individuals feel about the
report.

It seems strange to call an advocate report from a special interest group an
"audit". Audits are independent studies.

